# Sora VS Sasuke



## Inuhanyou (Dec 5, 2007)

KH2 Sora with no other abilities except oblivion and oathkeeper skillz VS Post time skip sasuke powers, all abilities except for sharingan hax.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2007)

I sense a shitstorm breweing
in before sasutards

Oh and Sora FTW
As a feat I shall only say one word
Sephiroth
Ok, more than one word
Magnega
Traps sasuke, and the magnetic field will garphunkle chidori, so, sora can just stab him and be done with it
It's been arguably acepted that sora can solo akatsuki


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 5, 2007)

.-. remember no abilities except oblivion and oathkeeper dual weilding skillz. Sasuke can have everything except hax.


----------



## wheres the beef? (Dec 5, 2007)

If Sora can duel weild then he obviously has access to his drive forms right?Sora rapes due to Final form being too fast for Sasuke.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 5, 2007)

wheres the beef? said:


> If Sora can duel weild then he obviously has access to his drive forms right?Sora rapes due to Final form being too fast for Sasuke.



well not exactly since remember in final mix+ he took roxas's oathkeeper and oblivion and dual weilded with them, just pretend he only had access to those two swords against sasuke, again, who would win?


----------



## wheres the beef? (Dec 5, 2007)

Does Sora have access to growth abilities?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2007)

well..put him at the end of KH2, but no further.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 6, 2007)

...give Sora 1 single Keyblade and he solo's this.  His strength, durability and speed are all VASTLY superior to Sasuke's.  Seriously, he takes Sasuke out in a fraction of a second.


----------



## Shinkirou (Dec 6, 2007)

He plays literal laser tennis...With himself....and can cut apart sky scrapers with ease. Noone in Naruto is touching him.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Dec 6, 2007)

Sora's feats (which have been discussed lately here in much detail) overwhelm and completely trump Sasuke's feats. This fight isn't even fair.
Honestly what's with the Kingdom Hearts hardon people have had here lately? I like the series a lot, but god damn.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2007)

I think I might have started that
Sorry


----------



## Ax_ (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm not complaining.
Personally, I'm thinking of doing an all-female battle between the KH characters and the females from Final Fantasy, to see what happens.
...After I have figured out which ones I'm going to use for each side...


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2007)

sssssss
FFXII dude with a sword that's not Vaan solo's every verse if we take them literally..


----------



## Sindri (Dec 6, 2007)

soupnazi235 said:


> Sora's feats (which have been discussed lately here in much detail) overwhelm and completely trump Sasuke's feats. This fight isn't even fair.
> Honestly what's with the Kingdom Hearts hardon people have had here lately? I like the series a lot, but god damn.



It wouldn't be so bad if the fights he was put in weren't rape.  Anyway Sasuke starts to rant about how his clan is superior to everyone else and promptly gets cut in half mid rant.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 6, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> well not exactly since remember in final mix+ he took roxas's oathkeeper and oblivion and dual weilded with them



Can you show me a youtube vid showing that since I can't seem to find it

I think Limit form or Final Form would win this, not to forget his spells, I think Sasuke would be outclassed here, and how could I forget Anti form


----------



## Superrazien (Dec 6, 2007)

Riku takes Lightsabers to the ribs and is fine, Riku and Sora are pretty much the same strength, speed, and durability wise. Actually Soras probably a little stronger. Anyways I don't see Sasuke being able to out put enough power to even hurt someone like Sora as of now.


----------



## vagnard (Dec 6, 2007)

Feats of video games aren't consistent.... what is Sora's speed?. Gamewise speed or the speed of cinema display?.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 6, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> Riku takes Lightsabers to the ribs and is fine, Riku and Sora are pretty much the same strength, speed, and durability wise. Actually Soras probably a little stronger. Anyways I don't see Sasuke being able to out put enough power to even hurt someone like Sora as of now.



I agree, 

btw could Sasuke predict Anti form if he was allowed??


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2007)

The lightsabers thing is a cutscene feat, and so is the laser reflexes, and therefore are canon
All sasuke can do is use his sharingan to watch his buthole getting raped


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 6, 2007)

vagnard said:


> Feats of video games aren't consistent.... what is Sora's speed?. Gamewise speed or the speed of cinema display?.



Not sure, but its not only his speed that gives him the edge, if he has access to his KH1 spells then he could use the stopga spell to slow him down, and if he can do the combos he can in CoM, then he could combine aero, ice and fire to create water which counters his Katon, and if Kishi logic applies then his Raiton would be countered by aero

but really I think its the drives and spells that give him the edge


----------



## Shinkirou (Dec 6, 2007)

Banhammer said:


> sssssss
> FFXII dude with a sword that's not Vaan solo's every verse if we take them literally..



Lol, Basch. Punching through reality and shit.


----------



## vagnard (Dec 6, 2007)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Not sure, but its not only his speed that gives him the edge, if he has access to his KH1 spells then he could use the stopga spell to slow him down, and if he can do the combos he can in CoM, then he could combine aero, ice and fire to create water which counters his Katon, and if Kishi logic applies then his Raiton would be countered by aero
> 
> but really I think its the drives and spells that give him the edge



Well...speed is a huge factor if the opponent can speedblitz you before you can do anything. 

That's why I say it's important make the distinction...because gameplay wise Sasuke could own Sora with shunshin and his chidori sword. Plus Gamewise there are things way weaker than Sasuke that can defeat/kill Sora


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 6, 2007)

vagnard said:


> Well...speed is a huge factor if the opponent can speedblitz you before you can do anything.
> 
> That's why I say it's important make the distinction...because gameplay wise Sasuke could own Sora with shunshin and his chidori sword. Plus Gamewise there are things way weaker than Sasuke that can defeat/kill Sora



True but stopga slows down time, and I don't really see Sasuke defending well against magic


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Dec 6, 2007)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> True but stopga slows down time, and I don't really see Sasuke defending well against magic



Stopga _stops_ time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2007)

no spells, no drives...i personally say sora would still own the fuck outta sasuke, cause getting owned by a monster who devours souls is much diffrent then getting owned by a ninja with special powers, and sora owning the first definatley means he can own the second


----------



## vagnard (Dec 6, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> no spells, no drives...i personally say sora would still own the fuck outta sasuke, cause getting owned by a monster who devours souls is much diffrent then getting owned by a ninja with special powers, and sora owning the first definatley means he can own the second



The problem is we don't know the actual power and speed of that monsters. Sure it devours souls...that's impressive.... but if it slow and can be defeated through regular means like slashes.....and it's not like we haven't see things like that in Naruto...like the shinigami or abilities capable to seal demons.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 6, 2007)

vagnard said:


> The problem is we don't know the actual power and speed of that monsters. Sure it devours souls...that's impressive.... but if it slow and can be defeated through regular means like slashes.....and it's not like we haven't see things like that in Naruto...like the shinigami or abilities capable to seal demons.



True, but Sora sort of wins mainly due to magic, and probably limit and anti forms to deal with the CS


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2007)

vagnard said:


> The problem is we don't know the actual power and speed of that monsters. Sure it devours souls...that's impressive.... but if it slow and can be defeated through regular means like slashes.....and it's not like we haven't see things like that in Naruto...like the shinigami or abilities capable to seal demons.



that's true, but still sora's feats against them topple sasuke's 10 to 1, even if sasuke beat alot of fodder nins could he destroy so many heartless? it would be even harder for him because their weakness is light, he has none of that so it would be easier for him to lose


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Dec 6, 2007)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> True, but Sora sort of wins mainly due to magic, and probably limit and anti forms to deal with the CS



He doesn't have any of those in this fight, have you read the OP? He only gets his Oblivion and Oathkeeper as dual weapons... which makes this match pretty much Roxas vs Sasuke when I think about it...


----------



## vagnard (Dec 6, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> that's true, but still sora's feats against them topple sasuke's 10 to 1, even if sasuke beat alot of fodder nins could he destroy so many heartless? it would be even harder for him because their weakness is light, he has none of that so it would be easier for him to lose



Raiton doesn't count as a form of light?. 

Beside....heartless are particulary weaker against Key Blade....but Sora is pretty much vulnerable against other guys like everyone else. So Sora's advantages against heartless doesn't mean he is stronger than Sasuke (especially  now the OP banned the spells).


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Dec 6, 2007)

vagnard said:


> Raiton doesn't count as a form of light?.
> 
> Beside....heartless are particulary weaker against Key Blade....but Sora is pretty much vulnerable against other guys like everyone else. So Sora's advantages against heartless doesn't mean he is stronger than Sasuke (especially  now the OP banned the spells).



 Sora beat a Djinn, immortal pirates, a dragon, Hades, Hercules, two Titans and Chernabog. None of them had anything to do with Heartless. The buildings he cut through weren't Heartless either.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2007)

Sora fights Sephiroth toe to toe and wins
50* more impressive than sasuke's speed
Also, there is laser tennis
much much more impressive than sasuke
besides, only facts and cutscenes count as cannon
Facts: He has time stoping, magnetic, healing, elemental and reflecting spells, or he beats mecha mansex
Cutscenes: every movie, and every scene trigered by triangle button

Everything else is game mechanics, like the fact sora _could_ be killed by heartless
They have no contribuiton for the actual story


----------



## Enclave (Dec 6, 2007)

vagnard said:


> Raiton doesn't count as a form of light?.
> 
> Beside....heartless are particulary weaker against Key Blade....but Sora is pretty much vulnerable against other guys like everyone else. So Sora's advantages against heartless doesn't mean he is stronger than Sasuke (especially  now the OP banned the spells).



By light they don't mean actual photons of light, they mean the power of light which Sora has copious amounts of within his Heart, it's what gives him his super powers just like Riku gets his powers from the darkness in his heart.  It's a power that isn't in Naruto, with the POSSIBLE exception being in yin/yang jutsu (I say possible simply because we don't know much about yin/yang jutsu yet so it may be comparable in some way).

Anyways, while the Keyblade is the ideal weapon to use against Heartless it doesn't mean it is useless against all others (also, it's the ideal weapon to use against the Heartless because it releases the hearts of the heartless to Kingdom Hearts while normal weapons just dispells the Heartless for a while, at least that is what seems implied.  It's not super effective against Heartless).  Sora really is incredibly super human, his physical strength, speed and just everything is so far beyond Sasuke that really it's laughable to think Sasuke stands a chance.  Hell you could take away Sora's Keyblade and he would still be able to demolish Sasuke thanks to his VASTLY superior physical attributes.  Seriously man, from a storyline perspective Sora is capable of light speed, flight, teleportation and is strong enough to play baseball with a skyscraper as the ball.

It's like putting Sasuke up against Superman really.  Just not a fair fight.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2007)

^sora Vs Superman
sounds like a thread


----------



## Enclave (Dec 6, 2007)

You would have to put limits on Superman's strength and the only way it's really fair speed wise is if they are within an atmosphere where Superman is restricted to .99x light speed, outside an atmosphere Superman is WAY faster than Sora.

Though I suppose Sora's ability to use magic would make up for the strength difference.  Might be a decent fight actually thanks to Sora's capability to use magic and the fact that the Keyblade itself is a magical weapon and thus could possibly get through Supes invulnerability aura.  I would likely still say Supes has the better odds at winning but yes it wouldn't be a horrible match to be honest but I really cannot stress enough, the fight has to take place within the atmosphere of a planet, sure it gives Sora the speed advantage but really it's the only way that Supes won't completely dominate Sora with insane ease.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2007)

sora could cast reflect on the punches and deliver major punishmen to supes


----------



## Enclave (Dec 6, 2007)

But he would only be fast enough to do that within an atmosphere.  Thus that one restriction on Supes.


----------



## vagnard (Dec 6, 2007)

Alucard2997 said:


> Sora beat a Djinn



It was a watered version of Jaffar. The one in the movie was nigh omnipotent. If it was a real Djinn Sora wouldn't stand a chance. 




Alucard2997 said:


> immortal pirates



Sora beat them when they are mortals (when they reflect the light of the moon)



Alucard2997 said:


> a dragon



Maleficent?. She was defeated by a regular human prince in Cinderella. 



Alucard2997 said:


> Hades



The same with Jaffar. 



Alucard2997 said:


> Hercules, two Titans and



You got me there....but like Jaffar they weren't  even  near like the version of Disney movies. In KH they were way smaller than the colliseum...way smaller than a boss summon of Naruto. In the movies they the size of a city easily. 



Alucard2997 said:


> Chernabog



What he did in Fantasia except to be surrounded by fire and summon spirits?. 



Alucard2997 said:


> None of them had anything to do with Heartless. The buildings he cut through weren't Heartless either.



I didn't say Keyblade was worthless against other things except Heartless. But they are specially effective against Heartless. It's like saying Sasuke and Itachi are more powerful than other guys because they can beat faster ninjas weaker against genjutsu. 




Enclave said:


> It's like putting Sasuke up against Superman really. Just not a fair fight.



Lol...no. When Sora showed super enhanced physical atributes like Lightspeed or capable to move a planet?. 

Yes...Sora cut a buildings (you are talking about the final scene of KH 2 right?)...but that isn't a feat beyond Naruto's characters. Those buildings weren't THAT big. Sasuke probably could do the same with the Chidori sword he used against Itachi if it has a bit more of range. And Jiraiya's Pa tongue already cut a big part of the construction....and Oro's kusanagi could one of those buildings easily.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 6, 2007)

Sora showed light speed capabilities in the 1,000 laser scene.  He hit skyscrapers with his Keyblade like baseballs during his fight with Xemnas.

Right there is speed way beyond any Naruto character will ever be capable of and strength also way beyond anything any Naruto character will ever be capable of.

Seriously, did you even play Kingdom Hearts 2?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 6, 2007)

Sora did stop that Groundshaker boss from stomping him in the Pride Lands level and those buildings he cut weren't hollow.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Dec 6, 2007)

vagnard said:


> It was a watered version of Jaffar. The one in the movie was nigh omnipotent. If it was a real Djinn Sora wouldn't stand a chance.



He still killed him though. And Jafar did alter reality in that battle and due to the rules of the Disney Djinn Jafar couldn't do anything permanent to Sora anyway. 

And Sora has been shown to be resistant to world specific magic (the cursed gold of the Pirates world) and against transformations (the fight against Luxord).




> Sora beat them when they are mortals (when they reflect the light of the moon)



They are immortal in that form too, have you watched the movies? But his keyblade was still more powerful than Aztec curse.



> Maleficent?. She was defeated by a regular human prince in Cinderella.



Her and the Chinese dragon in the Mulan world.



> The same with Jaffar.



He didn't seem that depowered for me. What did he show in the movie that makes him more powerful?



> You got me there....but like Jaffar they weren't  even  near like the version of Disney movies. In KH they were way smaller than the colliseum...way smaller than a boss summon of Naruto. In the movies they the size of a city easily.



Hercules still had enough strength to throw the stone titan into the horizon even while not in shiny god form. Sora could still take his punches.



> What he did in Fantasia except to be surrounded by fire and summon spirits?.



He acted badass, isn't that enough? 

He's also a god.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Dec 6, 2007)

Is Vagnard actually arguing for Sasuke here?


----------



## Enclave (Dec 6, 2007)

Ummm, I think so.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Dec 6, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Ummm, I think so.



Laaaame. Comparing people who are on different tiers of power is silly.


----------



## Kai (Dec 6, 2007)

If by no other abilities you are intending to disable all usage of growth in AP, magic, summonings, drives, limit(breakers), and reaction commands, I'd say Sasuke could win this fairly soundly.

Although the AP abilities themselves rack up to an curbed icing. Sora has by far the better hairstyle as well.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 6, 2007)

Kiroi, you are looking at it too much from a gameplay perspective.  Look at it from a storyline perspective as that is Sora's true capabilities and you'll see that even if you restrict Sora to no magic and even no weapon he still wins this in a stomp.  This physical capabilities are just too great.


----------



## Kai (Dec 6, 2007)

Sora has never fought without a weapon.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 6, 2007)

Doesn't need to have done so.  We know just how physically strong and fast he is.  When you are that physically superior to your opponent skill is meaningless.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2007)

doesnt matter, i'm talking about dual wielding keyblades with no other abilities here just answer the question you guys


><


----------



## Enclave (Dec 7, 2007)

The question was answered, Sasuke is destroyed in an instant.  It's not a fair fight.


----------



## Kai (Dec 7, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Doesn't need to have done so.  We know just how *physically strong* and fast he is.  When you are that physically superior to your opponent skill is meaningless.


The only testimony of Sora's physical strength was budging a boulder to the side in Olympus Colloseum, with the aid of Donald and Goofy, and with the aid of several of those trinities as well. That is a very poor, and not even worth spitting at showing of his physical strength which I'm confident is nothing short of a waste of time to discuss.

Sora's power decreases drastically without a use of any kind of weapon.

I still think OP needs to define the abilities he's hamstringing here.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Dec 7, 2007)

♦Kiroi Senko♦ said:


> The only testimony of Sora's physical strength was budging a boulder to the side in Olympus Colloseum, with the aid of Donald and Goofy, and with the aid of several of those trinities as well. That is a very poor, and not even worth spitting at showing of his physical strength which I'm confident is nothing short of a waste of time to discuss.
> 
> Sora's power decreases drastically without a use of any kind of weapon.
> 
> I still think OP needs to define the abilities he's hamstringing here.



No, him showing his physical strength was cutting through buildings and propelling them forward with such force that they broke through Xemnas' shield.

Seriously, trying to use KH1 feats to quantify a KH2 Sora is ridiculous.


----------



## Random Nobody (Dec 7, 2007)

Sora takes a nap and Sasuke still dies.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 7, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOcR9dwF9L0[/YOUTUBE]

The 27 second mark is another good showing of Sora's strength.


----------



## Random Nobody (Dec 7, 2007)

Should it also be mentioned that Sora was in a smaller form when he did that and his strength could have been lowered?


----------



## Enclave (Dec 7, 2007)

Cannot assume his strength was lowered, we can however state that he was not yet merged with Roxas so he was nowhere even remotely close to his peak.


----------



## Random Nobody (Dec 7, 2007)

That's true, his feats did seem to get a hell of a lot more impressive after merging with Roxas.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 7, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> well not exactly since remember in final mix+ he took roxas's oathkeeper and oblivion and dual weilded with them, just pretend he only had access to those two swords against sasuke, again, who would win?



Please show me a youtube video of that I have been searching for ages


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2007)

Sora is like an Enix Squirrel Girl


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Dec 7, 2007)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Please show me a youtube video of that I have been searching for ages



It's not really that hard to find... just typing in Sora vs Roxas in the search would have been enough.

Oh! And Sora is actually triple wielding:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNgZXjwWzyc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 7, 2007)

Alucard2997 said:


> It's not really that hard to find... just typing in Sora vs Roxas in the search would have been enough.
> 
> Oh! And Sora is actually triple wielding:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNgZXjwWzyc[/YOUTUBE]



I'm gonna +rep you when I can


----------



## Hamaru (Dec 7, 2007)

So this is basiclly a extreamly powered down Sora vs Sasuke?


----------



## Ax_ (Dec 7, 2007)

Basically, yes.


----------



## omaruchiha36 (Dec 7, 2007)

i think sasuke if use genjutsu.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2007)

but remember sora has been known to dispell illusions on many occasions. Plus do you REALLY think sora could lose against sasuke if he beat xemnas??

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=2nPgw-1wPTA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2007)

that thing he opens up with trupms all snake summons


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2007)

Banhammer said:


> that thing he opens up with trupms all snake summons



who opens up with?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2007)

Mansex opens with light and shadow serpentines


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2007)

Banhammer said:


> Mansex opens with light and shadow serpentines



oh yes lol and mansex does kill sasookay


----------



## Ax_ (Dec 7, 2007)

Mansex isn't the one in this fight, though (unfortunately ).
But Sora takes this, anyway.

At least from the battle he has fought against Xemnas.
True, he did get Riku with him, but he still won against the most powerful being of a verse that more than enough outranks Naruto in all ways, both in speed, power and endurance.
And probably in versatility as well.

It does get Magic, Heartless and more.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2007)

don't forget techs...
he was pwning in tron world


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Dec 8, 2007)

Sasuke: All your skills are useless beyond these eyes.

*Sora pokes Sasuke's eyes with his Keyblades*


----------



## Zfournier (Jul 16, 2012)

reminder sora fell from outer orbit on to a planet at the begining of deep jungle and was not shown hurt


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jul 16, 2012)

That's some reminder.


----------



## Nazirul Takashi (Jul 16, 2012)

Zfournier said:


> reminder sora fell from outer orbit on to a planet at the begining of deep jungle and was not shown hurt



Do you have to bring back a dead thread?


----------



## VibraGenesis (Jul 16, 2012)

*facepalm*

Anyways, let's just leave this thread to die. Or let it be locked.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 16, 2012)

Sora rapes ;zaru


----------



## God of Sparks (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## the box (Jul 16, 2012)

sora flicks his finger and kills sasuke with a beam of light. sora is faster than LIGHT. he manipulates all sorts of magic and has enough physical strength to juggle giants


----------



## God of Sparks (Jul 16, 2012)

Stop posting here! This fight ended in 2007! See the damn post dates.


----------

